# Houston waiter refuses to serve customer who insulted Down syndrome boy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Houston waiter refuses to serve customer who insulted Down syndrome boy*

Published January 19, 2013
FoxNews.com
A Houston waiter's Facebook page has been inundated with friend requests and messages after a story of how he stood up for a special needs child went viral.
Michael Garcia, a waiter at Laurenzo's, was serving a family who have been regulars since the restaurant opened. The family includes 5-year-old Milo, who has Down syndrome.
"Milo wasn't being bad, he was just talking and making little noises," Garcia told FoxNews.com. But a customer at a nearby table who was also with his family began making comments about Milo.
The customer got up from the table and moved his family to another table further away from Milo, but still in Garcia's serving section.
Garcia said the man continued talking about Milo and said, "special needs children need to be special somewhere else."
"My personal feelings took over because that's ignorance in my opinion and I told him 'Sir, I won't be able to serve you,'" Garcia tells FoxNews.com.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/19/houston-waiter-refuses-to-serve-customer-who-insulted-down-syndrome-boy/?test=latestnews#ixzz2IRopQkZC


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> OK, I HOPE the restaurant owners support this waiter !!


a lot of owners/managers have the "the customer is always right" instilled in them and might get rid of the waiter as a matter of principal.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> "special needs children need to be special somewhere else."


Come say that to my face, motherfucker.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Come say that to my face, motherfucker.


My thoughts exactly.

Hopefully the restaurant management will not overreact.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

What pieces of shit would say that about ANY child, never mind special needs?

Some people just suck.....after my twins had their baptism, we all went out to a local restaurant. They were both sleeping in their car seats, and the hostess was going to seat this elderly couple next to us. They saw the car seats, and rudely asked to be seated somewhere else. There was no other tables available, so they sat next to us.

The were so eager to say something if either or both started crying, they couldn't even enjoy their meals.....they were literally on the edges of their seats, constantly looking over at my kids, who slept the entire time and didn't make a sound.

As we left, I leaned over to the couple and said "Sorry to disappoint you".


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The customer is NOT always right as we all know. You wanna make comments about this kid, wait till you get home, and yet, I'm actually glad he mouthed off where he did. Mr. Garcia showed this bugnutted fool just what an ass he was in front of his kids. Maybe his kids will realize what a tool Dad really is.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> What pieces of shit would say that about ANY child, never mind special needs?
> 
> Some people just suck.....after my twins had their baptism, we all went out to a local restaurant. They were both sleeping in their car seats, and the hostess was going to seat this elderly couple next to us. They saw the car seats, and rudely asked to be seated somewhere else. There was no other tables available, so they sat next to us.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the way you handled that couple Delta. You forgot to end it with, NOW GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Funny, I thought of this later today and remembered a camping trip I took with my family this past summer. Hadn't driven with a trailer in 15 years. When we got to the campground, the guide was more of a hinderance than help in directing me backing into the site. This older couple was in the site next to us with one of those campers attached to the pick up bed fucking laughing their asses off at me. GFYS, no one is perfect. They moved to another site the next day when they saw my brood. Ya know what? GFYS!


----------

